# Please help....



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi MarilynHow are you? Hope that life is treating you well. Hope Mike is well too....I am not sure if you remember me - I did the IBS 100 series over 2 years ago now with fantastic results (did the program twice in total) - have been fab and loved my new anxiety free life (had trouble logging on here - not posted since Nov 2006). Got married and travelled all over the world - anxiety gone but still taking loperamide as needed (but not as much as before). I am posting for some advice - every-thing seems to be going upside down. We have been referred to the hospital for fertility issues and undergoing lots of investigations - I am finding this all very stressful and my IBS-D has come back with avengence - today I can hardly sit down because of the pain that I am in with repeated D. I know that this is related to stress - it is worth trying the CDs again (a whole program or listening to odd sessions) - it is over 1.5 years since I have listened to them as my life had moved on (or so I thought). I am really fed up over this as I thought this is issue was over and I was feeling "normal" and leading a "normal" life-style but I have come down to earth with a thud (not pleasant!). Any advise would be gratefully received as I really want to bury my head in the duvet and not surface for days.... Thanks so much as always......


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti - Of course I remember you, hon!I am so sorry to learn of your situation, but I think you are right - I think it is just the stress of tests, and also, sort of the focus being on that "area" of the body - the pelvic/abdomen area - probably the subconscious mind is linking the focus there with the past IBS thoughts/symptoms. The IBS program works on taking the mind off it - so I would say , go for another complete round of the program according to schedule - and hopefully, that will nip it in the bud and get you back on track to feeling better. If you have further concern, you can contact Mike as he probably will have other insights too. But I wuld sy you did feel better before, there is no reason that you cant feel better again - I think you can be better - Hope this helped, and hang in there - good luck with the fertility issues too. and (((HUGS))) to you, honey - you will be better - I know you can - I had surgery for ob/hyst issues, and so I sort of know how that focus can be - it can be better!All the best to you, hon! xx


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Marilyn - you are as reassuring and knowledgeable as ever. I did not realise that you had replied (I thought that I had e-mail notification but I think the system has changed!!!). I will try doing the whole process again - fingers crossed as I was liking my life without IBS... I had not thought about the physical link between the lower abdo and ob/gyn issues and IBS - interesting.Really hope that you are doing ok - you are so good listening to over people and offering support - hope that you are looking after your-self too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you so much, Cacti! Your kind words mean a lot. I get email notifications - how I knew of your reply, so that option is still there - try going into your profile and check off the box that allows this function. That should do it! Again all the very best to you for feeling better soon...


----------

